# My Experience - the big move!



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

Where have the last 7 months gone, honestly?! I thought I would start a new thread as I posted in quite a few promising responses to answers and just could not remember which ones, so where to begin;

The Flight - this is probably a no brainer but I thought I would be crafty and cheap and fly almost nonstop from my destination. Do not do this unless you are a great long distance flyer! I spent the first 4 days with swollen feet, cabin cough (the flu people seem to share on flights) and the sorest back, not to mention sleeping 14 hours plus a day trying to get over the lag!! I’d invest some decent money in the flights and perhaps take your time, like stop here and there if you can. Will make adjusting that much easier.

Customs and Immigration - I can't speak for anyone else and I don't know other peoples experiences but I was so worried for nothing. I had a wad of paper about a novel thick of every document, supporting document, and email trail I could think of just in case! when I got to the POE officer he asked for my passport, asked me where I’d come from and if I had a job/where I wanted one, I responded appropriately and he stamped it all on the spot without even a glance at any of my documents (I didn't even get them out of my bag!) Obviously, depending on where you are from and your reason for visiting it will be different but I thought I would just share my personal experience to try putting some people at ease that may also be worrying.

The Hostel - my gosh I wish I hadn't cheaped out and actually booked a proper hotel! I won't name names but this particular hostel is quite gross; toilets that don't flush, lifts that are all broken or one only working, disgusting towels and linen in smelly rooms. If you're only staying somewhere temporary, I wouldn't skimp out; it can kill your vibe! (Climbing 8 flights of stairs with your luggage or shopping is not fun, and floors go up to the 20's here!!)

The Real Estate Market - shop around. Honestly, don't jump at the first place you find because it’s in your range and close to work/uni. I viewed about 30 apartments, some all in the same building, and landed a 1 bedroom +den with 2 bathrooms for less than some bachelors/1bedrooms in the same building/same floor were going for. It’s pet friendly and close to everything. I couldn't be happier! If you have a week or two booked in a hotel, use it, don’t rush into something one the first day; leases are for 1 year here unless otherwise negotiated, trying to break lease is VERY difficult so you want to be sure! 
** PM me if you want the details of my AMAZING realtor who worked day and night for weeks to help me with not just rentals but attraction ideas, insurance, banking, everything! He was a real find!!!! Could not recommend him highly enough.

The Lingo - this is more for aussies; saying thongs, toot/loo, woop woop, bogan, etc. in general conversation will result in odd/blank stares. It's been so hard trying to make a conscious effort to not be so Australian! I’d start practicing in general conversation to try get it out of your system. Also, ending things in unnecessary letters, or cutting words short, is not a 'thing' here; people use proper words which has been a big learning curve for me! (E.g. traino, bottleo, servo, tinny, shazza, uni, etc). They also call Trams 'street cars', and Trains 'the subway'. I’d Google their jargon/lingo/slag if you are feeling really dedicated or you could learn the hard/fun way like me!

The Nice-ness - everyone is SO nice. EVERYONE. It’s ridiculous; I am yet to find one angry snobby rude or obnoxious person. I thought Australians were laid back and friendly, I was wrong; we look lazy not laidback.

The Lifestyle - a large percentage of people are active and outdoorsy or are part of teams or clubs etc., someone asked me what I’ve been doing with my time and shopping and sightseeing was not an adequate answer! The summer months are big on making the most of the sun; winter is about ways to keep from becoming miserable and stuck indoors. I LOVE all the underground walkways and shopping concords, everything is so accessible.

The Food - I can see how North Americans have obesity issues with Starbucks and take-out every second block. I have been shopping at Loblaw’s buying premade meals when I can to try save my waistline, it's about the same as buying a bagel and 'double venti caramel frappe late macchiato' style coffee but healthier!

i can't think of much more but if i do i will be sure to post. feel free to ask any specific questions i may have skipped details on!! :clap2:


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

rhychellew said:


> where have the last 7 months gone, honestly?! I thought i would start a new thread as i posted in quite a few promising responses to answers and just could not remember which ones, so where to begin;
> 
> the flight - this is probably a no brainer but i thought i would be crafty and cheap and fly almost nonstop from my destination. Do not do this unless you are a great long distance flyer! I spent the first 4 days with swollen feet, cabin cough (the flu people seem to share on flights) and the sorest back, not to mention sleeping 14 hours plus a day trying to get over the lag!! I’d invest some decent money in the flights and perhaps take your time, like stop here and there if you can. Will make adjusting that much easier.
> 
> ...


 - with the flights i to found the cheapest to be direct from adl>syd>tor = $1402 one way and we were going to book the most direct saves all these stops plus less time, we have flown to the us before...damn its a long flight but once its over its all good.

- hostels are a no no for us, your sharing a room with someone else from some other country you dont know...theft everywhere (ive heard stories from my friends who have stayed in hostels) either a hotel or an apartment which i should be able to secure now due to touching base known rental agent in toronto (his sister in law works at my work so hes done a list up of about 25 apartments that i could move into now potentially) but wont be going till feb 2014 but it gives the wife and i an idea of what is out there. we are looking in the Mississauga area, Oakville area, out those areas near the go train lines.

- how are you going finding work? What was your occupation back in australia and will you be looking for the same type of work over in canada or just any work will do?

All the best bud, do you plan on being over in canada for the full 2yrs or just see what happens?

what did you do as far as opening a bank account bud, did you take all cash or? how much proof of funds did you take may i ask.


----------



## shinny (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks so much for the update Rychelle you seem very happy in Canada I hope it is the same for us we have 5 children and we do hope we settle quickly there. just wondering where are you in Canada? And everything seems great for you hope to move to red deer Alberta any info on there would be greatly appreciated. We are moving from Queensland hopefully in September husband is waiting for AIT trade recognition. 
Happy someone is happy on their move to Canada.

The Hostel - my gosh I wish I hadn't cheaped out and actually booked a proper hotel! I won't name names but this particular hostel is quite gross; toilets that don't flush, lifts that are all broken or one only working, disgusting towels and linen in smelly rooms. If you're only staying somewhere temporary, I wouldn't skimp out; it can kill your vibe! (Climbing 8 flights of stairs with your luggage or shopping is not fun, and floors go up to the 20's here!!)

The Real Estate Market - shop around. Honestly, don't jump at the first place you find because it’s in your range and close to work/uni. I viewed about 30 apartments, some all in the same building, and landed a 1 bedroom +den with 2 bathrooms for less than some bachelors/1bedrooms in the same building/same floor were going for. It’s pet friendly and close to everything. I couldn't be happier! If you have a week or two booked in a hotel, use it, don’t rush into something one the first day; leases are for 1 year here unless otherwise negotiated, trying to break lease is VERY difficult so you want to be sure! 
** PM me if you want the details of my AMAZING realtor who worked day and night for weeks to help me with not just rentals but attraction ideas, insurance, banking, everything! He was a real find!!!! Could not recommend him highly enough.

The Lingo - this is more for aussies; saying thongs, toot/loo, woop woop, bogan, etc. in general conversation will result in odd/blank stares. It's been so hard trying to make a conscious effort to not be so Australian! I’d start practicing in general conversation to try get it out of your system. Also, ending things in unnecessary letters, or cutting words short, is not a 'thing' here; people use proper words which has been a big learning curve for me! (E.g. traino, bottleo, servo, tinny, shazza, uni, etc). They also call Trams 'street cars', and Trains 'the subway'. I’d Google their jargon/lingo/slag if you are feeling really dedicated or you could learn the hard/fun way like me!

The Nice-ness - everyone is SO nice. EVERYONE. It’s ridiculous; I am yet to find one angry snobby rude or obnoxious person. I thought Australians were laid back and friendly, I was wrong; we look lazy not laidback.
I
The Lifestyle - a large percentage of people are active and outdoorsy or are part of teams or clubs etc., someone asked me what I’ve been doing with my time and shopping and sightseeing was not an adequate answer! The summer months are big on making the most of the sun; winter is about ways to keep from becoming miserable and stuck indoors. I LOVE all the underground walkways and shopping concords, everything is so accessible.

The Food - I can see how North Americans have obesity issues with Starbucks and take-out every second block. I have been shopping at Loblaw’s buying premade meals when I can to try save my waistline, it's about the same as buying a bagel and 'double venti caramel frappe late macchiato' style coffee but healthier!

i can't think of much more but if i do i will be sure to post. feel free to ask any specific questions i may have skipped details on!! :clap2:[/QUOTE]


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

Im in downtown toronto, and couldn't be happier. 
I started n job just last week, working as in IT as project support/user support analyst. I was a bit lucky and scored the role there as I had been working in he perth office for 3 years in a similar role. The people are so laidback and helpful and friendly, I cant get over it!


----------



## shinny (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks Rychelle hope the people are as nice but have heard good reports we are moving to west of canada. so happy days for you in Toronto.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

RhychelleW said:


> Im in downtown toronto, and couldn't be happier.
> I started n job just last week, working as in IT as project support/user support analyst. I was a bit lucky and scored the role there as I had been working in he perth office for 3 years in a similar role. The people are so laidback and helpful and friendly, I cant get over it!


 congrats, i hope i can have the same luck in IT as you...once again so hope that everything, the big move to Toronto has gone relatively well.

Do you plan on staying in Toronto or move around, and also do you plan on being in Canada for the full 2yrs or see how things go, you never know you may find a full time job and stay in Canada permantely 

How did you go about opening up a bank account, did you take all cash with you, or like a travel card and withdraw and then deposit in a Canadaian bank? how much proof of funds did you take may i ask ?


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

i am sure you will have no problems, they seem to love aussies over here.

i plan on staying the full two years, though everyone is telling me i will be changing my tune come november/winter!

i saved 17500 before i left which i have only just transferred most of to my canadian bank account but have been living off my leave payout from my spendings account for the last two weeks mostly. a big chunk of that has disappears with apartment deposit and furniture purchase and impulse shopping! eeeeek

to open an account with RBC you just need ID, canadian document with your name (which you'd use your visa) and an address (Even your hostel or hotel will do, you can change it later) and they set it all up on the spot. i have a great senior account manager who has been able to set up my accounts, organise bank drafts and cheques all on the spot. if anyone wants her details PM me too. (border security didnt even ask if i had proof of funds or healthcare as i mentioned i already had a job which must have been security enough. i get full health and dental with my work but keep my other cover just in case there are any gaps, like repatriation etc)


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Rhychelle! Just a note to say cheers for sharing your experiences. I'm sure your comments will be helpful to others researching your area of Canada.  

Oggy

PS) Maybe it depends where you live in Canada because I've always used the term thongs for footwear (although it depends on the context of the conversation!  )


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Its official i wont be going to Canada on our 2yrs WHV due to financial constrants :-(...im 31 currently so this would have been my last shot even though i had been approved for my WHV but it will just run out on the 28th feb 2014 when i would have been due to leave Australia.

Lucky my wife is only 26 so she can still do this WHV for up to 2yrs and ill just go over with her on a 6mth visiting visa with a return flight back at the 6mth mark.

Hopefully is she can find work and full time work at that, if all goes well apply for a working visa and include me as her spouse on her application hence i should be eligible to stay longer then the 6mths ??? can anyone confirm this with me ???


----------



## RealtorPaul (Jun 30, 2013)

Welcome to Toronto. Having spent 15 years of my life playing rugby with many Aussies, Irish, Scots.....I am always happy to hear when a move goes smoothly from there to here. Best of luck on your journey.


----------



## aaronman (May 4, 2012)

Thought I'd just add a quick post to this as well as it's on topic.

I arrived first week in June from Perth, Australia. My experience so far totally echoes Rychelles. As I mentioned in a earlier post, I had over prepared and printed out all sorts of documentation (bank statements, health insurance, the works!) and it was not asked for at all (my friend also from Oz who came over 4 years ago same thing). I got my permit in about 5 mins, then it was straight to some accomodation in Roncesvalles I had organised through AirBNB. 2 weeks in Toronto to find my feet, then Ottawa, Montreal, Vancouver and now back to Toronto where the job hunt and condo search begins!

I have also been blown away by how friendly everyone is - it's just been such a great experience so far and I highly recommend it to anyone who is thinking about it. For those concerned with the numbers, I have spent about $6k so far but I am a bit of a big spender (and have travelled across country), having said that doing it on $2.5k would be tough unless you walked right into a job over here - wouldn't recommend it. Toronto is cheaper, but not cheap.

Gretzky I read your post earlier about how you are going to let the visa lapse - think carefully about this mate, you will not get another chance to do this. I was 30 too when I applied and arrived here @ 31, 1 month before it expired. I know for a fact I would have regretted it if I let it lapse. Hopefully you can pull some funds together.

I wouldn't mind catching up with any aussies for a beer who are recent arrivals so shoot me an email if interested!


----------



## Inphered (Jan 7, 2013)

Rhychelle and Aaron I know it's easy as for planning, but the wife and I get into Toronto about the last week of April. We going into Vancouver first then getting an RV and driving into Toronto over the course of about 3 weeks. Would be more than keen on catching up with you guys for some beers.

Happy to smuggle in some pleasures from home too


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

aaronman said:


> Thought I'd just add a quick post to this as well as it's on topic.
> 
> I arrived first week in June from Perth, Australia. My experience so far totally echoes Rychelles. As I mentioned in a earlier post, I had over prepared and printed out all sorts of documentation (bank statements, health insurance, the works!) and it was not asked for at all (my friend also from Oz who came over 4 years ago same thing). I got my permit in about 5 mins, then it was straight to some accomodation in Roncesvalles I had organised through AirBNB. 2 weeks in Toronto to find my feet, then Ottawa, Montreal, Vancouver and now back to Toronto where the job hunt and condo search begins!
> 
> ...


We really cant do it, we wouldnt have enough money together as its just myself work and i dont earn enough.

I can still go over on a 6mth visitor visa and my wife on the 2yr WHV...if she can land work and apply for a work visa/temp residency then i will be fine - she can include me on her paper work, plus 6mths over there for me ill might do some voluntary work to get some canadian work experience and also if a job offer comes up in the mean time i can then change from a visitor visa to a work visa and i can stay as long as my wife


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

I really hope it works out for ya mate, it's a heartbreaking thing having to settle for second or outright call off something so life changing. Who knows, you may get here and get snapped up for work or worse hate it after 6 months and be glad you at least tried. All the best either way!!


----------



## aaronman (May 4, 2012)

GRETZKY427 said:


> We really cant do it, we wouldnt have enough money together as its just myself work and i dont earn enough.
> 
> I can still go over on a 6mth visitor visa and my wife on the 2yr WHV...if she can land work and apply for a work visa/temp residency then i will be fine - she can include me on her paper work, plus 6mths over there for me ill might do some voluntary work to get some canadian work experience and also if a job offer comes up in the mean time i can then change from a visitor visa to a work visa and i can stay as long as my wife


Whatever works - as long as you give it a shot I guess.

I am going through the process now of registering a business and applying for contracts so I'll post a how-to on that once everything is up and running - Would be nice to have a sticky for all that info.


----------



## buggin (Jul 6, 2012)

RhychelleW said:


> Where have the last 7 months gone, honestly?! I thought I would start a new thread as I posted in quite a few promising responses to answers and just could not remember which ones, so where to begin;
> 
> The Flight - this is probably a no brainer but I thought I would be crafty and cheap and fly almost nonstop from my destination. Do not do this unless you are a great long distance flyer! I spent the first 4 days with swollen feet, cabin cough (the flu people seem to share on flights) and the sorest back, not to mention sleeping 14 hours plus a day trying to get over the lag!! I’d invest some decent money in the flights and perhaps take your time, like stop here and there if you can. Will make adjusting that much easier.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the in depth description on moving to Canada. I am about to head off in August for 3 weeks to get my working-visa "stamped" so-to-speak and suss out the work situation (I'm in architecture, not such stable career choice) and then I will travel for around the US for 2 weeks. 

At the moment, my work situation is a little hectic, plus I don't want to leave my employers in the lurch. I also need to save just a little more. I plan on going back to Toronto at the end of Feb 2014 to settle, look for work, a place to live etc..

I'm shopping around for health/travel insurance and will only purchase 1mth for my trip. Is that something the Canadian border staff check? I know having insurance is one of the conditions the IEC visa specifies.


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply buggin! they didn't check mine though that isnt to say they won't check at all. perhaps just explain to them that you are only here to suss out work? What is the deadline for getting your 'visa stamped'? if you are not going until Feb '14 then that will take a 6 month chunk out of it if you stamp it now, wouldnt it?


----------



## buggin (Jul 6, 2012)

RhychelleW said:


> Sorry for the late reply buggin! they didn't check mine though that isnt to say they won't check at all. perhaps just explain to them that you are only here to suss out work? What is the deadline for getting your 'visa stamped'? if you are not going until Feb '14 then that will take a 6 month chunk out of it if you stamp it now, wouldnt it?


Thanks Rhychelle, my deadline is september 3rd. Yes, coming back in Feb 2014 would take 6mths out of my visa but I don't mind, that would still leave me with 18mths with the visa. 

I re-read my letter of confirmation about insurance, I'm not going to risk it so I have insurance to cover me for 12mths because as many here said most company's don't offer beyond a year.

Just wondering where you "flew" into? Also did the officer even look at your "letter of introduction" from the consulate? I'll be landing in Toronto next week.


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

buggin said:


> Thanks Rhychelle, my deadline is september 3rd. Yes, coming back in Feb 2014 would take 6mths out of my visa but I don't mind, that would still leave me with 18mths with the visa.
> 
> I re-read my letter of confirmation about insurance, I'm not going to risk it so I have insurance to cover me for 12mths because as many here said most company's don't offer beyond a year.
> 
> Just wondering where you "flew" into? Also did the officer even look at your "letter of introduction" from the consulate? I'll be landing in Toronto next week.


18 months will still be brilliant i don't doubt  

if worst comes to worst, you can always cancel your insurance when you get back to australia for a partial refund (it will be the amount paid less the month or so of cover you utilised) dodby i know but when you're paying around 2K for full international private health it can be expensive! 

i flew straight into Toronto through Dubai from Perth. The only document they looked at was my Passport, i suppose as the appliaction process is all online they would have copies of all the letters on their system? though i would take everything just in case, the guy in line before me got grilled pretty bad from what i overheard (not eavesdropping!); i dont think he had any plans to work or have any money which was a silly move on his part!

Good luck for next week!!!!


----------



## power988 (Jul 9, 2013)

RhychelleW, could you please advise what visa you are holding and how to you apply? do you go for FSW?


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

I just got the working holiday visa through canada immigrations IEC website. You just go online, fill in the forms and email it all off. Mine was all done in a few weeks.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

How is Canada going so far RhychelleW, how long have you been there so far, are you still in Toronto, have you moved around or visited anywhere else thus far ? 

As mentioned in my previous posts ill just be entering Canada on a visitor visa (valid for up to 6mths - i can extend for another 6mths with 90 days notice prior to expire date) but atleast my wife can enter Canada on the 2yr WHV...not sure if she does find work (casual or fulltime) if this would change my status in Canada ?

While on a visitor visa can i look for work, i mean if i do find work depending on its (casual, part time or fulltime) could i then be eligible to apply for a different visa type?

I suppose at least this chance has given me to do research on opening up bank account (HSBC) find accomodation (in touch with a solid contact in Toronto via a person i work with), health insurance (rang around already for the best deal - world nomads), etc.


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

i guess you are safe to look for work so long as you do not comence working whilst just visiting, i guess you would open up the doors to a LMO or other skilled visa? you would have to check the CIC website to be sure though as i have no clue, unless any verteran expats know the answer?


----------



## Inphered (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey Rychelle, how have you found Toronto?

The wife and I are still tossing up between Vancouver and Toronto


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

I am loving Toronto but will most likely spend my second year in Vancouver. Vancouver is apparently much more expensive but better lifestyle wise (water/city/mountains all very close). Im in love with Toronto though, never fept more comfortable and at home.


----------



## Inphered (Jan 7, 2013)

How hard was it to find a rental?

Do you mind my asking what your paying for a rental?


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

RhychelleW said:


> i guess you are safe to look for work so long as you do not comence working whilst just visiting, i guess you would open up the doors to a LMO or other skilled visa? you would have to check the CIC website to be sure though as i have no clue, unless any verteran expats know the answer?


Sorry thats what i ment if it did get a LMO then i would only start working then, although i could do Voluntary Working while on a Visitor Visa couldnt i still ?

Atleast i know its all not lost and i can still go over to Canada after 31yrs at for 6mths then extend for another 6mths and so for


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

I was a bit picky and saw perhaps 30 odd places, but I'm glad I held out, I've got a 1+den 2 bathroom in a brand new condo for 1575 a month, all bills aside from electricity covered and full use of facilities like gym pool spa/salon sauna etc about 20minutes walk from my office. I can give you the details of my realtor if you like.

Gretzky I really couldn't tell you sorry, I didn't research that side of it


----------



## Inphered (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks.

Your price range it a bit higher than ours lol


----------

